# Acorn Squashes Unions



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Could one of our fine union forum brothers explain this to me?

Acorn Busts Unions

Please feel free to google it there are tons more articles on this...

I so don't get this, I thought Obama and all the other Dems were pro union. I know Hillary is pretty anit-union being that she sat on the board of Walmart as legal council and helped orchestrate their whole anti-union policy and did a really good job of it I might add. 

I am starting to wonder, if money can buy you anything, then does Acorn have more money than the unions?


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

I had to look up what ACORN is... Sounds like disgruntled employee gone wild to me... And/or just propaganda... I imagine it would be like someone in Food Not Bombs wanting to form a union.... Since taking the job in the first place is a form of political activism, and volunteerism as they are a non-profit political organisation - what are they gonna do - protest low pay? - seems like an oxymoron to me...


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

e57 said:


> I had to look up what ACORN is...


 LOL... Really? They started out as a housing advocacy group and Obama worked as their legal council up until he made his bid for congress. They were his the number one grass roots campaign organizers during the elections registering MILLIONS of democrats to vote. They also received a huge chunk of the stimulus package money.

It would be safe to say they have a lot of political capitol with the democrats.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I would think this hardly qualifies for a topic thread in Unions as related to this site.

I cannot explain it at all as related to the IBEW.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

JayH said:


> I would think this hardly qualifies for a topic thread in Unions as related to this site.
> 
> I cannot explain it at all as related to the IBEW.


So IBEW a has nothing do to with the democrats, and Acorn has nothing to do with unions?

Is this denial?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> So IBEW a has nothing do to with the democrats, and Acorn has nothing to do with unions?
> 
> Is this denial?


I was just looking at the article and didn't see how the article related to the IBEW.

IBEW and Democrats are allied (supposedly), but I'm sure I did not have to waste electrons getting that through the internet (unless I underestimated your intelligence.)

I have no idea whether or not Acorn has anything to do with unions. I have formed the opinion from what limited information I have on the group that they are a corrupt organization. Whether they started out that way or not I have no idea.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

I looked all through the forum headings and it pretty clearly says [Union Topics], not IBEW topics, and considering how much money IBEW and all unions spend on the Democratic party, and how important solidarity and respecting other union's picket lines are, I wanted to hear what the [brothers] thought about how the Democrats and other liberal groups are behaving.

Normally any kind of union bashing raises the [bothers] ire here, why is this all of the sudden not an IBEW concern?

Surely Lawn Sparky has an opinion to share... Come on take the blinders off and put the rose colored glasses back on.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> Could one of our fine union forum brothers explain this to me?
> 
> Acorn Busts Unions
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, another conspiracy theory. This reeks of Glenn Beck, Rush or some other nut that preys on ignorant people.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I think I see where this is going. I'll skip this one.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

the Democratic party has traditionally been pro labor although I do not agree with everything in the platform they have always supported labor causes like the family medical leave act.As for ACORN they have become corrupt and their time has past.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> the Democratic party has traditionally been pro labor although I do not agree with everything in the platform they have always supported labor causes like the family medical leave act.As for ACORN they have become corrupt and their time has past.


Do you ever voice your concerns to the BA about money spent lobbying, and accountability?


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> Do you ever voice your concerns to the BA about money spent lobbying, and accountability?


 I have never had any concerns you can if you choose contribute to the PAC you can also choose the option of only paying that portion of dues directly related to the negotiation of the contract .


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

PhatElvis said:


> Could one of our fine union forum brothers explain this to me?
> 
> Acorn Busts Unions
> 
> ...


 
*you dont even make sense...............*
*what does this have to do with the IBEW?*
*whats your beef with the IBEW?*


*i never understood why so many anti union people are constantly posting in the union section.*

*in my opinion most electricians out there working open shop with the exception of shop owners and actual license holders would prefer to work union. better pay better benefits. thats fact *


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

JayH said:


> I think I see where this is going. I'll skip this one.


Probably the best idea. I think this maybe the first time I've posted in a Union Topic on this site.

-Pro-union, open shop electrician here.

Good bye.:thumbsup:


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

The truth is a tough pill to swallow, I find it incredibly hypocritical that the big liberal democratic supporters don't want to unionize.

Don't get me wrong, I actually support Walmart unionizing, they are a beast who puts everyone else out of business, there should be some controls. But how do you balance the amount of money spent lobbying with what you are getting and who you are supporting?

At one time I actually felt IBEW had a place, but I wonder now. Why don't more members ask what they are supporting and why?

Is is too much to ask for independent thoughts and opinions here? Or does the average union member need to be told what to think and say? Seriously I hear the same old glib lines of union dogma here every day, does anyone have a real opinion or thought of their own, or is all just canned propaganda and bull****?I have read so much of the same canned BS, I can read some of your posts here an actually finish them for you without reading the rest and do a better job too.

Political Activities & Lobbying have done what for you?

8% that is the union market share across the board for non-government jobs in the US. Doesn't that say anything to you?

What exactly will it take before IBEW realizes their business model is broken? 

15 years... I give it at the most 15 years and the entire southern district will be non-union and there wont be a single union shop here.... just like Nashville.

Not that IO gives a rats ass (no pun intended), because there are probably more members in the two big locals up norther than our whole district, but its still coming. 

Take a chance voice an honest opinion.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> The truth is a tough pill to swallow, I find it incredibly hypocritical that the big liberal democratic supporters don't want to unionize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would that be hypocritical? "Big" liberals are the same as big conservatives for the most part. I could just as easily ask, "why would conservatives join or support unions"? 

The problem is that workers' end game is not the same as the Unions end game. The issues i have with my boss are similar with a union electrician's bosses and union.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Why would that be hypocritical? "Big" liberals are the same as big conservatives for the most part...


I completely agree, but I the hypocrisy drive me nuts.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Phat Elvis. While I am a union member this SEIU is a bunch of nut jobs. So is ACORN. I was reading today where SEIU is complaining about a boys Eagle Scout project. They are saying that park employees were unfairly laid off. This kid and his volunteers cleaned and cleared trash and junk off trails. Had these knuckle heads been doing their jobs I don't think all of the trash would have been there! They are not part of the AFL/CIO.
I am not trying to be a smart ass but did you find the info on SEIU looking for an acorn squash recipe?


Charlie


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> LOL... Really? They started out as a housing advocacy group and Obama worked as their legal council up until he made his bid for congress. They were his the number one grass roots campaign organizers during the elections registering MILLIONS of democrats to vote. They also received a huge chunk of the stimulus package money.
> 
> It would be safe to say they have a lot of political capitol with the democrats.


Nope - never heard of 'em.... Apparently they have some history in my area - but nope - new to me...



PhatElvis said:


> I looked all through the forum headings and it pretty clearly says [Union Topics], not IBEW topics, and considering how much money IBEW and all unions spend on the Democratic party, and how important solidarity and respecting other union's picket lines are, I wanted to hear what the [brothers] thought about how the Democrats and other liberal groups are behaving.
> 
> Normally any kind of union bashing raises the [bothers] ire here, why is this all of the sudden not an IBEW concern?
> 
> Surely Lawn Sparky has an opinion to share... Come on take the blinders off and put the rose colored glasses back on.


I'm sipping the end of a bottle of Chimay right now and think after that one I'll start the next one... But I feel the need to break it to ya... Most of the IBEW members I come across 'locally' are jack-booted, goose-steppin', outwardly homophobic but closeted - Republicans.... They seem to despise people of color - any color, and could give a rats ass about much of the rest of the world.... Or any other union as well.... But I live in 'opposite land' where most of the guys down at the VFW don't like the war we're in, vote democratic or best of two evils. This coming from an atheist who spent some time in a fox-hole... And spend the first part of his enlistment taking people out of power for the guys who put them in power, and the second half of that four years waiting for Congress to stop arguing about which peace keeping mission we would be too late for.

Anyway - the world is too small for small labels... :blink: Time to open the next bottle...


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> The truth is a tough pill to swallow, I find it incredibly hypocritical that the big liberal democratic supporters don't want to unionize.


thats like saying you find it hypocritical that big lberal Democrates don't all want to be Gay


> Don't get me wrong, I actually support Walmart unionizing, they are a beast who puts everyone else out of business, there should be some controls.


 Wal mart never put anyone out of business, dinosaur business models put people out of business


> But how do you balance the amount of money spent lobbying with what you are getting and who you are supporting?


you balance it by supporting the party that supports what directly affects you


> At one time I actually felt IBEW had a place, but I wonder now. Why don't more members ask what they are supporting and why?


 members are well informed as to what they are supporting and why


> Is is too much to ask for independent thoughts and opinions here? Or does the average union member need to be told what to think and say? Seriously I hear the same old glib lines of union dogma here every day, does anyone have a real opinion or thought of their own, or is all just canned propaganda and bull****?I have read so much of the same canned BS, I can read some of your posts here an actually finish them for you without reading the rest and do a better job too.


do you want independant thoughts or just want someone parroting what you say. some people follow politics some don't union people tend to be more informed on labor issues from raising minimum wage to attempts to eliminate overtime pay.


> Political Activities & Lobbying have done what for you?
> 
> 8% that is the union market share across the board for non-government jobs in the US. Doesn't that say anything to you?


 link please


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

rewire said:


> you balance it by supporting the party that supports what directly affects you


Since most are dino's and rino's - I would say shoot for the individual - not one or the other party, since I'm a gun owning - liberally minded - use-tax type of not hippie or wall street type of green... I don't think either party has anything else to do but confuse us.... :thumbsup:


rewire said:


> members are well informed as to what they are supporting and why
> 
> do you want independant thoughts or just want someone parroting what you say.
> 
> some people follow politics some don't union people tend to be more informed on labor issues from raising minimum wage to attempts to eliminate overtime pay.


A lot - *not all* - do what they are told - and they are lied to - a lot....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

e57 said:


> Nope - never heard of 'em.... Apparently they have some history in my area - but nope - new to me...
> 
> I'm sipping the end of a bottle of Chimay right now and think after that one I'll start the next one... But I feel the need to break it to ya... Most of the IBEW members I come across 'locally' are jack-booted, goose-steppin', outwardly homophobic but closeted - Republicans.... They seem to despise people of color - any color, and could give a rats ass about much of the rest of the world.... Or any other union as well.... But I live in 'opposite land' where most of the guys down at the VFW don't like the war we're in, vote democratic or best of two evils. This coming from an atheist who spent some time in a fox-hole... And spend the first part of his enlistment taking people out of power for the guys who put them in power, and the second half of that four years waiting for Congress to stop arguing about which peace keeping mission we would be too late for.
> 
> Anyway - the world is too small for small labels... :blink: Time to open the next bottle...


Belgian beer f-n rocks.

Too bad I'm typing right now after four drinks, Tulamore Dew!

hehe Opposite Land.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Belgian beer f-n rocks.
> 
> Too bad I'm typing right now after four drinks, Tulamore Dew!
> 
> hehe Opposite Land.


Yeah it aint beer until you get religious about it. Just short of that you need to get a bottle with pink elephants on it called Delirium. What is it you're on - Dewy ****???? (For the uninitiated - Mclingo = Tulamore Dew comes in a crock-ware bottle. Often called Dewy ****.) If you like that you might also like this - the smoothest rum ever made. (Can be found at Liquid Experience on Haight - home of the largest and widest selection of fine booze you can find.)

And I didn't coin it - but I'll claim I thought about it without outside influence - although I haven't been the first I'll bet - "San Franfreako" 

But I love it here... And I could care less if they ever fix that damned bridge. :whistling2: We'll knock down our side - and you guys can keep Treasure Island...


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

e57 said:


> But I love it here... And I could care less if they ever fix that damned bridge. :whistling2: We'll knock down our side - and you guys can keep Treasure Island...


But dude, that's where the show Trauma is based!!

Oh...nevermind, it's cancelled.

At least my son's episode aired!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> LOL... Really? They started out as a housing advocacy group and Obama worked as their legal council up until he made his bid for congress. They were his the number one grass roots campaign organizers during the elections registering MILLIONS of democrats to vote. They also received a huge chunk of the stimulus package money.
> 
> It would be safe to say they have a lot of political capitol with the democrats.


Shouldn't matter down there anyway. Texas really isn't part of the the United States.:laughing:


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Shouldn't matter down there anyway. Texas really isn't part of the the United States.:laughing:


 At least we can agree on something!


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> At least we can agree on something!


 the gun laws in Texas suck


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

rewire said:


> the gun laws in Texas suck


You are just trying to suck up now.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> You are just trying to suck up now.


 well maybe a little :whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> Could one of our fine union forum brothers explain this to me?
> 
> Acorn Busts Unions
> 
> ...


Political discussions are not allowed on this forum. A moderator should close this asap.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Very true. 

For those of you who think politics are necessary in the discussion of unions I'm sorry. The union discussions around here get heated enough as it is.


----------

